# Smith Electric Trucks to Offer Third Generation Valence Lithium Batteries



## jstack6 (Jul 26, 2007)

It looks like the UK will have this choice but not the USA yet.

AUSTIN, Texas (Feb. 7, 2008) - Valence Technology, Inc. (NASDAQ: VLNC) today announced it has entered into a contract with The Tanfield Group Plc (LSE: TAN) to manufacture and supply safe, Lithium Phosphate energy storage systems to power zero emission, all-electric commercial delivery vehicles. The Valence battery systems will be installed in leading-edge vans and trucks produced by Tanfield’s UK-based trading division, Smith Electric Vehicles, the world’s largest manufacturer of electric vans and trucks.


----------

